# Megahalems + Flüssigmetall?



## F!ghter (4. Juli 2009)

*Megahalems + Flüssigmetall?*

hi
wollt mal fragen ob man beim brocken auch flüssigmetal verwenden kann da er ja keine glatte kupferflache hat sondern so geriffelt ist?!
Hat da wer erfahrung???


----------



## Sentionline007 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

Erfahrung mit der Flüssigkeit habe ich nicht, aber bedenken auch nicht. Da kein Aluminium im Spiel ist, sollten Probleme aus bleiben.

Es ist für das Flüssigmetall sogar gut das die Kühlerfläche nicht 100% plan ist, denn dann kann es sich besser festsetzen. Ansonsten würde es sich bei zu hohem Anpressdruck verflüchtigen. Zuminderst vermute ich das.


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

das is net geriffelt, die is glatt wie bei jedem andern auch (sieht nur wegen der hdt so aus) und deswegen kannst du auch genauso jede wlp die du magst benutzen. allgemein halt bei flüssigmetal aufpassen das du net damit rumkleckerst sonst gibts hardware-geschnetzeltes


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

ja des war mir klar ich dacht halt dass dann iwie rausgedrückt wird aber wenn s flach is is es ja okay


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

Kannst ruhig Flüssigmetall verwenden.
Wenn du die CPU raus nimmst, kann auch nichts aufs Mainboard "tropfen".


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

wie? also cpuühler vorm einstzen schon drauf wie soln des gehn?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

Keine Ahnung, wie du jetzt darauf kommst.

Ich meinte CPU raus, Flüssigmetall rauf, CPU rein, Kühler drauf.


----------



## pc-samurai (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> wie? also cpuühler vorm einstzen schon drauf wie soln des gehn?



OMG

Also:

entweder machste die WLP auf den Kühler und verteilst sie mit Wattestäbchen (fest raufdrücken und versuchen schnelle Bewegungen zu machen!!)

Oder du nimmst dir irgendwelche Tücher auf du die CPU drauflegen kannst (am Besten Antistatic - Tücher)

Und machst das wie oben Beschrieben, aber in beiden Fällen den Kühler zum Schluß auf die CPU draufpressen und hin und her bewegung (zur Verteilung) kurz warten und dann alternative Paste (z.B. AC MX-3 oder Noctua NH-1) nutzen dann auch nen bissel Verteilen festmontieren fertig^^!!
Und dann tu mir nen gefallen und poste mir mal deine bench ergebnis mit temps am Besten auch gleich ocen^^

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

ok den ersten teil hab ich aber wieso kurz warten und dann ne andre drauf tun??
den satz versteh ich nich
"Und machst das wie oben Beschrieben, aber in beiden Fällen den Kühler zum Schluß auf die CPU draufpressen und hin und her bewegung (zur Verteilung) kurz warten und dann alternative Paste (z.B. AC MX-3 oder Noctua NH-1) nutzen dann auch nen bissel Verteilen festmontieren fertig^^!!"
hä????


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

mal ne andre frage aber auch zum brocken kann man bei dem lüfter iwie die leds deatvieren??
zb kabel durchschneiden oder so oder kann ich die leds rausnehmen oder muss ich mir noch extra lüfter holn


----------



## pc-samurai (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ok den ersten teil hab ich aber wieso kurz warten und dann ne andre drauf tun??
> den satz versteh ich nich
> "Und machst das wie oben Beschrieben, aber in beiden Fällen den Kühler zum Schluß auf die CPU draufpressen und hin und her bewegung (zur Verteilung) kurz warten und dann alternative Paste (z.B. AC MX-3 oder Noctua NH-1) nutzen dann auch nen bissel Verteilen festmontieren fertig^^!!"
> hä????





[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> mal ne andre frage aber auch zum brocken kann man bei dem lüfter iwie die leds deatvieren??
> zb kabel durchschneiden oder so oder kann ich die leds rausnehmen oder muss ich mir noch extra lüfter holn



Also du solltest nicht kurz warte sondern ich war betrunken und musste überlegen einfach nen bissel verteilen und dann die eigentliche paste drauf, denn die Silber LP soll man in Verbindung einer "echten" WLP benutzen und dann sollst du es noch mal machen (das mit dem Verteilen) und dann schön gleichmäßig die SChrauben festziehen....

schwupp die wupp

Die LEDs haben ein sepperates Kabel (weiß glaub ich) das führt so einmal um den Kühler herum einfach abtrennen oder in der Mitte VORSICHTIG abtrennen!!


fertig!!!

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

also brauch ich zur liquid pro noch ne normalle???? bist du dir da sicher????


----------



## pc-samurai (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> also brauch ich zur liquid pro noch ne normalle???? bist du dir da sicher????



ähmm... sicher... jaaaa

aber das wäre nur ne empfehlung von mir ansonsten kannste es dabei belassen wenn du willst, nur sagen wir es mal sooo... ich machs einfach schon so seit ein paar jahren (ich glaube 1 einhalb jahre oder so..)
viele user sind auch in der meinung es so zu machen...

Es gibt hier (glaube ich) sogar ein "how to".. in dem gezeigt iwrd, wie man das geschadder wieder abkriegt..einfach mal lesen.. finde das Thema grad nich...

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/43786-howto-sammelthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

ok ich frag morgen mal n kumpel von mir der extrem case modder is und mal zirka alles tun wüde um sein pc kühl zu halten
der hat sich letztens auch case selber geschweist wo die seiten überall nur 120 mm lüfter sind dem seine northbridge geht nie über 30 grad
aber vorstellen kann ichs mir net dass ich 2 wlps drauf tun soll


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

also jetzt schau mal auf die letzte seite von dem link oben mag sein dass es bei dir geht aber ich riskiers lieber net...


----------



## pc-samurai (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> also jetzt schau mal auf die letzte seite von dem link oben mag sein dass es bei dir geht aber ich riskiers lieber net...



alter scwede was soll denn da passieren....

pass auf ..

das silber soll nur zum besser leiten führen (dadurch wird der gegenstand versilber sprich da is dann keine Paste mehr da) ich und aber tausende von moddern benutzen diese wlp mit einer zweiten als kit besser gehts garnicht, aber nur zu frag ihn, er wird dir auch die gleiche antwort geben....
vlt. finde ich ja auch den thread hier im forum

mfg pc-samurai


----------



## FoXXie (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

Warum schnallste dir überhaupt son Super-Duper Kühler aufn P4?
Ich mein Sinn-Nutzen ergibt sich nicht.

Warum Kaltmetall?
Die Paar °C bringens nun auch nicht.


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

also den boxed kühler lass ich sicher net drauf....
weils genauso viel kostet wie normalle wlp aber besser is...
aber des is mir zu viel gschiess ich hol mir ne elexier


----------



## pc-samurai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> also den boxed kühler lass ich sicher net drauf....
> weils genauso viel kostet wie normalle wlp aber besser is...
> aber des is mir zu viel gschiess ich hol mir ne elexier



Okay jetzt wird hart alter malter,,,, elexier?? also dann wäre es sinnvoller silber + elexier!!!!

Oder Standardkühler weil, wenn du wirklich nur nen p4 besitzt.....

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

aso jetzt versteh ich den fehler mit p4 meinst du net den phenom2 x4 den ich bald krieg sondern den pentium 4 den ich grad hab nene ich mein schon für den neuen....


----------



## pc-samurai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> aso jetzt versteh ich den fehler mit p4 meinst du net den phenom2 x4 den ich bald krieg sondern den pentium 4 den ich grad hab nene ich mein schon für den neuen....



na dann auf gehter war^^

elexier + flüssiges silber (flüssiges Silber auf Kühler reiben ne min warten nen tropfen elexier auf die cpu mit Kühler verteilen!! Fertig)

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

na dann auf geht war???
bitte nochmal in deutsch^^
also kühler aufn kopf liqid pro drauf mit wattestab vereiben kurz warten bis es trocken is? und dann normalle wlp auf den cpu , kühler drauf arretieren und fertg?


----------



## pc-samurai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> na dann auf geht war???
> bitte nochmal in deutsch^^
> also kühler aufn kopf liqid pro drauf mit wattestab vereiben kurz warten bis es trocken is? und dann normalle wlp auf den cpu , kühler drauf arretieren und fertg?



jepp genauso 

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

ok alles klar is beim brocken wlp dabei???
welche wlp is die baste dafür die elexier? ider eher die schneekanone


----------



## pc-samurai (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

jepp...
kannste eigentlich nutzen aber wenn du noch 7,90 € übrig hast... dann ac mx 3^^

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste-11.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetal??*

Hat es nicht gereicht, dass ich den Link schon auf der vorigen Seite gepostet habe?

Außerdem höre ich hier zum ersten Mal, dass man Flüssigmetall und WLP miteinander verwenden soll.


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

oh ja sry 
aber is ja auch net der weltuntergang
is auch blödsinn 
kann funktionieren aber ich würds und werds net machen


----------



## pc-samurai (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

@ euch Beide,

nur mal so, weil ihr es ja noch nie gehört habt und vorallem gelesen!!!!

Aus eurem How TO::

*3. Auftragen*

Arbeitsmaterial

- _*Normale Wärmeleitpaste*_
- eine Nadel
- Küchenpapier/Küchentuch
- Brennspiritus/Medizinischer Alkohol(99%)
- Schleifpad aus dem Lieferumfang
- Zahnstocher/Wattestäbchen/Pinsel

Und dann noch die FL WLP

Sooo ihr klugscheißer,

jetzt comment das mal^^^^^^ 


MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

ich sag nur
zitat ausm thread unter anwendung bitte geanu durchlesen:
Als erstes normale WLP auf CPU auftragen und wie üblich verteilen. Kühler kurz befästigen und wieder abnehmen. Den Abdruck mit einer Nadel leicht umritzen. CPU und Kühler mit Alkohol oder Spiritus reinigen, um fettige Rückstände zu entfernen. Auf den Kühler einen kleinen Tropfen Metall geben und mit dem Wattestäbchen oder einem Zahnstocher im markierten Feld verteilen. Kühler normal befestigen.


wlp drauf kühler drauf abdruck anzeichnen wlp runter liqiud drauf kühler drauf aber doch net beides gleicheitig..........................................................
wer lesenkann is klar im vorteil....


----------



## pc-samurai (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> zitat ausm thread unter anwendung bitte geanu durchlesen:
> Als erstes normale WLP auf CPU auftragen und wie üblich verteilen. Kühler kurz befästigen und wieder abnehmen. Den Abdruck mit einer Nadel leicht umritzen. CPU und Kühler mit Alkohol oder Spiritus reinigen, um fettige Rückstände zu entfernen. Auf den Kühler einen kleinen Tropfen Metall geben und mit dem Wattestäbchen oder einem Zahnstocher im markierten Feld verteilen. Kühler normal befestigen.
> 
> ...



aha, paste ist aber auf der CPU mein kleiner... soweit wie es beschreibt (so wie es auch beschrieben habe) dann kommt Flüssig WLP auf den Kühler und das wars^^

MFG

pc-samurai

P.S. kannste ja machen wie du willst!!!


----------



## doceddy (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

Die normale WLP kommt ja nur als Schablone drauf und wird vor dem Auftragen des Flüssigmetalls entfernt.


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
les den text lamgsam genau durch. les in dann nochmal evtl verstehst du dann das die wlp nur als miottel dient den anpressdruck des kühlers abzuschauen
und jetzt les den taxt nochmal

*Als erstes normale WLP auf CPU auftragen und wie üblich verteilen. Kühler kurz befästigen und wieder abnehmen. Den Abdruck mit einer Nadel leicht umritzen. CPU und Kühler mit Alkohol oder Spiritus reinigen, um fettige Rückstände zu entfernen. Auf den Kühler einen kleinen Tropfen Metall geben und mit dem Wattestäbchen oder einem Zahnstocher im markierten Feld verteilen. Kühler normal befestigen.*


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

@[redux]F!ghter
Lass ihn doch machen wie er will.


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

aber wenn er mir so n schmarn verzapfen will dann darf ich mich doch drüber aufregen vorallem wen die antwort im how to genau drinsteht


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall??*

Sicher darfst du dich darüber aufregen, aber sieh das mal anders.
Du weißt wie es geht, ich weiß wie es geht und wenn er es nicht so machen will, dann ist es sein Problem.


----------



## F!ghter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

jop allerdings


----------



## pc-samurai (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

jepp allerdings???

hmmm.....

das war ja nur spaß

sagen wir es so ich habe halt meine erfahrungen gemacht, natürlich mache ich das auch ohne 2. wlp aber neuerdings seit dem ich die Noctua NH1 (ca. nen Jahr) gekauft hatte, mache ich das mit einzeichnen am Kühler und so weiter dann schraube ich ihn fest lass das system auf primestable prüfen und dann kommt nen kleckser nh 1 drauf so einfach...

Ob das nun sinnvoll ist streiten sich die gemühter ....ich machs habe sogar beobachtet, das es 2 ° C ausmacht (also illervant)
Ich wollte eigentlich euch nur nen bissel auf die Palme neben##

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## dbpaule (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, aber ich hab den Brocken auf nem Q9550 @ 4GHz und der Prozzi bleibt mit der Zalman WLP (ZM-STG1) super kühl. 60°C sind die Ausnahme. Hab zwar 2 Lüfter an dem Teil, aber die sind runtergeregelt. Übertreibs also nicht mit dem Aufwand.

Übrigens ist die Plate des Brockens nicht plan. Es gibt spürbare Riefungen an den Stellen wo die Heatpipes langgehen. Bekommt man schwer von WLP befreit!

MfG, Paule


----------



## F!ghter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

genau des dacht ich mir.... aber ich hab net vor demächst cpu zu wechseln und man muss des ja net austauschen oder?


----------



## pc-samurai (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

was muss man nicht austauschen?? Die WLP nach dem man den Kühler entfernt hat... eigentlich schon (natürlich nicht, wenn die Paste erst nen Tage oder ein zwei Tage drauf ist)!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

ne ich mein ob die wlp n verschleis hat also ob ich sie nach n paar monaten durch frische ersetzen sollte?


----------



## pc-samurai (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ne ich mein ob die wlp n verschleis hat also ob ich sie nach n paar monaten durch frische ersetzen sollte?



Ja dann schon...!!!

Aber wie gesagt, wenns erst gestern war oder so ähnlich, dann ists egal


MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

was war gestern????


----------



## pc-samurai (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> was war gestern????



das war eine Zeitangabe!! Also:

einfach nur:

JAAA du musst die WLP wechseln, wenn du den Rechner etwas länger schon im Dauerstress läuft!!

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

und wann so bei normalen spielbetrieb und bitte keine scherze wie bei dem wlp + pro ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

So ca. alle 6 Monate sollte die WLP gewechselt werden, das reicht.

PS: Flüssigmetall brauchst du nie wechseln.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

sehr schön dann hat sich des thema ja...
weis wer wie man beim scout den 3 fan oben anbauen kann ich peils net....


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



Fadi schrieb:


> So ca. alle 6 Monate sollte die WLP gewechselt werden, das reicht.
> 
> PS: Flüssigmetall brauchst du nie wechseln.



Naja....

kann man selber entscheiden manche Gemüter sagen sogar schon nch 24 Std. ich wechsele meine Paste alle 3 Monaten und vorher öffne ich mein Rechner nicht bzw. ändere an meinem Computer nicht großartiges (vlt. mal nen Laufwer einbauen und dabei den Staub nen bissel entfernen, aber nicht mehr!!)

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

tja ich werd meinen jeden monat aufmachen und aussaugen trotzmeiner zich staubfilter...


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> tja ich werd meinen jeden monat aufmachen und aussaugen trotzmeiner zich staubfilter...



is ja nicht schlimm, bzw. hältste wenigstens die Radiatoren deiner Lüfter fest, wenn du mit diesen Gebläsen dein Rechner sauber machst..

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

ne ich lass die immer voll hoch drehen im luftsog wieso is des schlecht???


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, aber ich hab den Brocken auf nem Q9550 @ 4GHz und der Prozzi bleibt mit der Zalman WLP (ZM-STG1) super kühl. 60°C sind die Ausnahme. Hab zwar 2 Lüfter an dem Teil, aber die sind runtergeregelt. Übertreibs also nicht mit dem Aufwand.
> 
> Übrigens ist die Plate des Brockens nicht plan. Es gibt spürbare Riefungen an den Stellen wo die Heatpipes langgehen. Bekommt man schwer von WLP befreit!
> 
> MfG, Paule



Hmm da haste wohl mal wahr

MFG

pc-samurau


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ne ich lass die immer voll hoch drehen im luftsog wieso is des schlecht???



jetzt fühl ich mich irgendwie verA*************t!!!!!!!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

ne ohne witz mach ich echt oder hab ich zumindest bei meinem altem gemacht da wurd der lüfter richtig laut....


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

Solltest du nicht machen, weil das unter Umständen schlechte Folgen fürs Lager haben kann.

@pc-samurai
1. Benutz den "Ändern-Button".
2. Schreib nicht ständig Blödsinn, weil
3. sich andere dadurch verarscht fühlen.


----------



## BudSpencer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

Die Verbindungsteile zwischen den Heatipes sind aus Aluminium!
Du solltest also auf keinen Fall Liquid Pro als WLP verwenden.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein Review zu diesem CPU-Kühler gemacht:

Hardwareluxx

Computerbase

Da sollte alles erklärt sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

@BudSpencer
Gut, dass du das erwähnst. Ich hätte das nämlich vergessen zu überprüfen.


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

ja dann schau mal in meine sig hab mich für den megahalems entschieden da er wesentlich bessere ergenisse liefert als der brocken und keinen VIOLETTEN fan hat, und da kan ich sehr wohl liquid pro drauf tun...


----------



## pc-samurai (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ja dann schau mal in meine sig hab mich für den megahalems entschieden da er wesentlich bessere ergenisse liefert als der brocken und keinen VIOLETTEN fan hat, und da kan ich sehr wohl liquid pro drauf tun...



jepp

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## BudSpencer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

Dann änder doch deinen ersten Post

So machen sich die Leute nicht die Mühe dir zu helfen, nur um dann einen sinnfreien Kommentar zu ernten.


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brocken + Flüssigmetall?*

na klar mach ich doch gerne dann is halt alles andre gescheibene voll sinnlos... aber j a klar


----------

